# How should I celebrate? I graduate in the fall!



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I’ve been working on this for what feels like years. I’m going to graduate and soon will start a career in programming. I’d like to do something fun to mark the occasion. Something simple and preferably cheap. What did you do to celebrate finishing school?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Manok said:


> What did you do to celebrate finishing school?


I slept. You won't find anything simpler or cheaper than that! :lol: But, seriously, I did take a bit of a trip after finishing graduate school. A trip does not necessarily have to be expensive, but I guess that depends on where you live and if you like to travel.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Like nearly everybody else at a British university I got very, very drunk.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Dr Johnson said:


> Like nearly everybody else at a British university I got very, very drunk.


That's certainly not a bad way to celebrate, but perhaps OP should do something that they didn't do while they were still in school.

Just kidding OP. Well, maybe.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Two chaps I knew who graduated a year after me spent 24 hours in their favourite pub. When the doors were locked to the general public, the landlord let them continue with their celebrations and they were still there when the pub opened its doors the next day.

Mind you, they were heroic topers at the best of times. I visited them a few weeks before their finals one afternoon in the house in North Oxford where I and some chums had rented previously. They were already outside plenty of beers and were just about to tuck into a giant bottle of gin. I left before the gin was finished.

Later I heard that one of them had, perhaps unwisely, thrown the empty bottle through an open window whereupon it smashed on the pavement right at the feet of a neighbour who called the police.

Happy days.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Dr Johnson said:


> Later I heard that one of them had, perhaps unwisely, thrown the empty bottle through an open window whereupon it smashed on the pavement right at the feet of a neighbour who called the police.
> 
> Happy days.


Perhaps OP should do something a little less risky. Perhaps recreating _The Graduate_ might be an acceptable option.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Klassik said:


> Perhaps OP should do something a little less risky. Perhaps recreating _The Graduate_ might be an acceptable option.


I wasn't suggesting the OP start hurling empty bottles of spirits about! :lol:

I was just rambling down memory lane.

I think Mrs Robinson is a much more sensible idea. Or, even better, Katherine Ross.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Dr Johnson said:


> I think Mrs Robinson is a much more sensible idea. Or, even better, Katherine Ross.


Unfortunately for OP, Katherine Ross has become like Mrs. Robinson's mother.  Maybe she has a granddaughter who is available for OP? :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Party hard - it sounds like you've earned it.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

500 Cartwheels? 2000 Jumping Jacks? Yelling in rondo form "YEAH! I DID IT!" in the mirror?

for a few innocent ones. 

 

or you can get some alcohol, drugs, cannabis... which ever floats your boat. Do them like crazy. Pass out. Do more like crazy. then yell in the mirror. "YEAH! I DID IT" 




---edited to mention... i am horrible at celebrating...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Celebration has mostly meant pizza and beer for me. Maybe go to a nice restaurant?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Celebrate by working for 50 years and getting nostalgic over your carefree college years


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

It's a trap

Stay studying


----------

